# B12 GA14 airbox questions



## falcon5nz (Aug 11, 2009)

I want to take the stock air box off. I'm thinking of just running PVC to a pod in the engine bay somewhere or the fender well in front of the front wheel. What I want to know is in the box there are two 1" brass "things" close to the firewall, one pipe running from the head to the box and a pipe running into the bottom of the intake pipe. Can anyone tell what they are and how I would connect them to my modifcation


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

falcon5nz said:


> I want to take the stock air box off. I'm thinking of just running PVC to a pod in the engine bay somewhere or the fender well in front of the front wheel. What I want to know is in the box there are two 1" brass "things" close to the firewall, one pipe running from the head to the box and a pipe running into the bottom of the intake pipe. Can anyone tell what they are and how I would connect them to my modifcation


What year car?
Is it a GA16I, E16I, E16S?
I would guess that they are either ABV (anti-backfire valve) AIV (air injection valve), or the PCV system vent. 
I am not sure how well PVC pipe would hold up in engine temperatures and oil/gas but it would be quite easy to drill a hole on the side of the larger fitting and glue in some smaller fittings to make hookups for your 2 other smaller lines.


----------



## falcon5nz (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a Stock GA14 engine in a 1989 B12. Just so I'm clear on what you're explaining newbie I've got some pics. The bit's I'm talking about are highlighted/circled in red.










Where the pipe on the right connects is shown below









Lastly the filterbox with the cover off. What are the circled things?









So any ideas on how I would connect them to my modification? And what could I use for ducting thats cheap? As in what can I scrounge that I can use. Thats why I was thinking PVC.


----------



## jonathon (Aug 26, 2009)

Is that a carbed engine? Sure looks like it..

The little cardboard tube is a heat riser, takes hot air off the exhaust manifold(you see the heatshield/oven on the manifold..) and plumbs it into the engine.. it's supposed to help warm up on a cold day... not really needed unless your car is real cold blooded.


----------



## falcon5nz (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep its carbed. Its a GA14S. There is also the 14DE and DS. Only the DS is injected.
How cold are we talking for needing the heater tube? I'm regularly starting in 0-5*C (32-41F) in winter and 15-25(59-77F) in summer.


----------

